# Test your browser



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

https://trackersimulator.org/clear-all-cookies-nojs

Here are my results with IE6 (MyIE2 (Scripts disabled))


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I use System Mechanic Professional. Selected settings take care of browser issues.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You've just got security vulnerabilities galore.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> You've just got security vulnerabilities galore.


Yes he does. But then he's into "vintage" hardware and software.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Yes he does. But then he's into "vintage" hardware and software.


Oh I know. And I respect his love of film and vinyl. I kid him on Win98 and his love of VHS


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't mind being tracked.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> I don't mind being tracked.


Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking. In my mind tracking is the least of the security problems we all face when we use the internet for banking, buying stuff, etc. I could turn off all the cookies, for instance, but that would be a pain given how many things I do on the internet on a repeating basis. Instead, I just watch my accounts and credit reports.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Is anyone gonna test thier browser besides me??


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Is anyone gonna test thier browser besides me??


IE 11 in win 10 says Partial, Partial, No and No. Of course this has to do with a couple of settings I could change.
My JS is not disabled.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Is anyone gonna test thier browser besides me??


Edge in Win 10 says the same thing, Partial, Partial, No and No.
My JS is not disabled.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Firefox 43.0.1 is Yes, No, No, No. In Private Mode it's Yes Yes No No.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Is anyone gonna test thier browser besides me??


My FireFox shows Yes, Yes and No, No.

I am using an Extension that I really like called Quick Java that allows several settings to toggle on or off as you desire.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Chrome shows Yes, No, No, No.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Firefox 43.0 No No No No.
Edge Partial Partial No No.
Chrome No No No No.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya wanna get YES for the first 2 options guys IF NOT MORE!!!!!

You dont want to be tracked....... You will start getting MORE SPAM if you allow your activites to be tracked!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Spam really doesn't bother me. I get plenty of it, but I never actually see it unless I actively look at it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The problem is cookies (and site-specific cooking blocking) make my browsing smoother. Yes, spam can be a problem. And there are some security issues. But I don't want to struggle with generally being inside more than the firewall protection given by Symantec through Comcast internet service. It's all a matter of how much you want to wall yourself in - I have glass doors on my home even though home invasion robberies occur. I just can't let the bad guys make my day-to-day living awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Heres another test

YOU SHOULD NOT SEE YOUR IP LISTED ON THE PAGE! (I do not)

http://diafygi.github.io/webrtc-ips


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> Heres another test
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT SEE YOUR IP LISTED ON THE PAGE! (I do not)
> 
> http://diafygi.github.io/webrtc-ips


Turn off javascript and a lot of things do not show up on your page. Even though YOU do not see it does not mean others do not see it.

This image scares a lot of people:









On my computer it shows my information, on your computer it shows yours. Each visitor to this page sees their own information (unless they have images turned off) but some people get so freaked out when they see their own information that they think that information is being shared with all viewers. It is not.

Every page or image you load from the internet is exposing your public IP to the server that will serve the page or image. It is a necessary part of serving HTTP. It is like placing a mail order request ... one has to give the return address in order to get something in return. One can use a proxy, a post office box or private mail collection center that will mask your actual location but senders can also refuse to send what you requested to a proxy location.

While the link you provided can scare people and the Danasoft image scares people what should scare people is what is not disclosed. A javascript page that writes your internal IP to a field submitted on a form could return that information to a website without printing it for you to see. Or they could request an image from javascript and imbed the internal IP. The information on the Danasoft image above can be tracked by any website you visit without displaying what is passed to the server.

If one wants to be paranoid there are plenty of ways to stir up that paranoia.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup Jim I tried to enable scripts for the test above but I still see nothing... (No IP address)

Your right though,disabling scripts stops alot of stuff!!! (Better way to surf these days (Sites are faster,etc))


Did you see your IP in the test above bud??


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> Heres another test
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT SEE YOUR IP LISTED ON THE PAGE! (I do not)
> 
> http://diafygi.github.io/webrtc-ips


I do not see it using IE11 or Edge. Does going thru a Router affect the outcome of this test ?
I do have Scripts Enabled.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> Yup Jim I tried to enable scripts for the test above but I still see nothing... (No IP address)
> 
> Your right though,disabling scripts stops alot of stuff!!! (Better way to surf these days (Sites are faster,etc))
> 
> Did you see your IP in the test above bud??


It probably doesn't work with 98 and IE 6. But just because a site doesn't show your external IP doesn't mean it's not known. It has to be known, even if you use a proxy that proxy knows your IP. Using a VPN, they can trace it back in their logs.

There are greater risks on the Net than your public IP being known.

It's not quite the same, but "hiding" your external IP is about as useful and safe as not broadcasting your wireless SSID.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes indeed your right!!!!!!!

No that is WEBRTC,I guess it doesnt.......


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The internet is a public road. If you walk down that public road, everyone there can see you. Most are driving at 280 mph and don't see you. When you stop at a location to browse, the store likely has you on "video" or some other limited information that you've been there. If you actually buy something, the store has some of your personal information and will send you ads.

My mailbox is on a public road in front of my house. People used to write me letters, but now it's mostly junk mail and a few things that are important. But there's nothing confidential about my address. Anyone can send me something. And even though it is illegal, someone other than the mail carrier can put something into my mailbox or take the mail out and go through it potentially obtaining confidential information.

My email "box" is very much like my mailbox.

When I was first introduced to the internet and email I was never confused about privacy. Like the street in front of my house, folks I might not like can still drive by and take a look. There are some things I can do for privacy - curtains and drapes, maybe. But I still walk down to the mailbox and around the house enjoying sunshine coming into undraped windows.

When I was younger, I went to a lot of public meetings and activities like theater, movies, restaurants. Now I do stay home more and substitute social media and web browsing and streaming video.

I could move to a cave in the far distant mountains and become a hermit, but I don't want to.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There have been a few cases I've seen where things posted on the Internet went way beyond what should. In my home county years ago, the County Clerk of Courts. People who were in the court system had personal information posted on the court site, including Social Security number, drivers license number etc.

At the time, some said that those people got what they deserved, that if they hadn't done something wrong, the info wouldn't be published. But having your identity stolen isn't a fair punishment for a routine speeding ticket.

But I know that people can look up my house etc online.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Dude111 said:


> Heres another test
> 
> YOU SHOULD NOT SEE YOUR IP LISTED ON THE PAGE! (I do not)
> 
> http://diafygi.github.io/webrtc-ips


OK with Edge but it shows IP addresses with Firefox and Chrome. It looks like it's goodbye Firefox. Once I get my passwords moved over, everything will be on Edge.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

> If one wants to be paranoid there are plenty of ways to stir up that Paranoia.

Yup, look at the US Elections. We should do it like in Canada. But that's for another thread.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Art7220 said:


> > If one wants to be paranoid there are plenty of ways to stir up that Paranoia.
> 
> Yup, look at the US Elections. We should do it like in Canada. But that's for another thread.


Actually that is for another site. No politics, please.


----------

